# the QUEEN is DONE !



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

UGH !! took me a year to get around to finish this !!! I will NEVER do a queen size quilt again ! Trying to manuver it under my machine ( yup , I machine quilted it !) was a beast !!!!


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

THAT IS GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have been wondering how you would machine quilt a large quilt... So how did you do it? How did you get to the middle of it? I really am so impressed, it is just so darn pretty. Great job


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## MoCrafter (May 19, 2004)

Miz Mary,
Your quilt is just beautiful. I have not gotten up enough nerve to try machine quilting yet. I still hand quilt. That is why I usually have a stack of flimsies piled up waiting for me to quilt them.:nono:

Winona


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Nice job!


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful!!
After I did my first "queen" size quilt, I swore I'd never do another. Never say never! I ended up doing four more and I handquilted them. And after each one I said the same thing, NEVER AGAIN.
Let us know when you start the next one!!


----------



## MTgirl (Dec 7, 2007)

Lovely!  Way to go!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

You did a beautiful job of it too! A full size is the larget I've done, never again for me either on a home sewing machine! I'm sticking to lap quilts. LOL


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

VERY BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!!
You did a good job !!!!
bopeep


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

That is beautiful. I too am curious how you did the center. It looks great!

Kayleigh


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I just recently got a walking foot and have been practicing b/c the last quilt cost $175 to be quilted!!! I have 4 tops awaiting quilting and, of course, some are queens. I want some advice from a pro, YOU!!! Thanks! PS I hate to mark quilts so I have been hanging with lines in the quilt and they look pretty good.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I started with the middle .....I put up a table behind my sewing machine to hold the bulk of the quilt .....I just shoved and smashed it , let it go wherever it wanted, just so's I could quilt the square I was in ...I quilted all the pieced blocks first, then did the plain squares, then the boarders.......I had a flower stencil in 3 sizes that I used , and a purple disappearing ink pen...... there are LOTS of mistakes, but I figured since it was just going on my bed, it was OK !!! and hey , if I dont point them out ....I think my 2 small dogs wont notice them !!!!

I have almost finished a lap/twin size top already !


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

thats awesome, my favorite colors too.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

You did a very nice job on that! Very pretty.


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

Wonderful! The quilt is beautiful and it shows how talented you are. I'm impressed with the machine quilting. What machine did you use? I ask because I just finished hand quilting a queen size quilt and am looking for a newer machine. 

prairiegirl


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

It's beautiful.... I recognize some of the fabrics from some I've had. My youngest would especially love it as it's in her color preferences.

You did really well.

Angie


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

prairiegirl said:


> Wonderful! The quilt is beautiful and it shows how talented you are. I'm impressed with the machine quilting. What machine did you use? I ask because I just finished hand quilting a queen size quilt and am looking for a newer machine.
> 
> prairiegirl



I have a Babylock Quilters Choice....the older model , they came out with "new" models last year so I got mine for a better deal ! I LOVE IT !!!
has auto needle threader, auto thread cutter.....its SMOOTH.... various stitches......


----------



## Tater Farm (Dec 7, 2005)

That's just beautiful, Miz Mary!!! Great job!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

doesn't it just feel great to sit back and look at it!! 

I did a king-once. I am getting ready to do another. I almost thought about hand quilting. Now, with your pictures, I am rethinking.....I have arthritis in one thumb - obviously from so much sewing....and the hand quilting gets to be a 'pain'.


----------

